# [Review] Xigmatek Elysium - Der neue Held in Xigmateks Sagen?



## Jarafi (18. Juli 2011)

*Review*​ 


*Xigmatek*​ 
*ELYSIUM*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 
*Das bin ich*

Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 18 Jahre alt und komme aus Waldkirch im schönen Schwarzwald.
Hobbymäßig mach ich sehr viel mit dem PC: von Basteleien bis Overclocking ist alles dabei - und ich bin leidenschaftlicher Fotograf.
Ich hab mir natürlich auch wieder was besonderes für die Aufnahmen Fotos einfallen lassen.

*Zum Unternehmen*

Das Unternehmen Xigmatek das 2005 in Taiwan gegründet wurde, ist heute jedem hier im Forum sicher ein Begriff.
Anfangs durch ihre sehr guten Kühler bekannt, haben sie auch begonnen sich auf dem Gehäusemarkt einen Namen zu machen.
Mit toller Optik und Features zu einem Angemessenen Preis.
Das spiegelt sich auch in ihrer Philosophie wieder, I.C.E.
Impressive, Creative und Essential sind die drei Hauptmerkmale von Xigmatek.
Übersetzt man ihre Philosophie frei ins Deutsche, Bedeuten die drei Wörter

Beeindruckend
Kreativ
Notwendigkeit

Wer mehr über Xigmatek und ihre anderen Produkte erfahren möchte, schaut auf der Webseite von Xigmatek vorbei.

*Danksagungen*

Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an meinen guten Freund der mir sein Elysium für diesen Test ausgeliehen hat, ohne ihn gäb es diese Review nun nicht.

Auch ein Dankeschön geht an *MSI* für das Board MSI 890FXA-GD65 als auch für die MSI N560GTX-Ti HAWK.
Ein weiteres Dankeschön geht nach Landau an die Firma *Exceleram*, die mir ein RAM-Kit des Typs Exceleram Rippler DDR3-1333MHz Cl9 zur Verfügung stellte.
Und ein Dankeschön an *bequiet!* für den CPU Kühler "Dark Rock Advanced"

*Informationen zum Test*

Ich habe das Vergnügen das Xigmatek Elyium auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen.
Das Elysium ist der erste Big-Tower in den Gehäuseserien von Xigmatek, ob das Elysium noch einen auf das grandiose Pantheon draufsetzen kann?
Mein Test wird euch das näher bringen.
Auch habe ich mir natürlich wieder ein cooles Motto für die Review überlegt.


*„Der neue Held in Xigmateks Sagen?".*


Das Xigmatek was Produktnamen anbelangt ein sehr gutes Händchen hat, hat auch schon meine Review zum Xigmatek Pantheon gezeigt, 
Die tolle Namensgebung setzt Xigmatek mit dem Elysium fort. 
Da Xigmatek für ihre Namensgebung sich immer an Mythischen und Geschichtlichen Standorten und Menschen orientiert, ist es nicht verwunderlich, das auch der Name 'Elysium' einen geschichtlichen und mythologischen Ursprung hat.
Das Elysium gilt im griechischen als Ort an den die Helden entrückt werden nachdem sie außerordentliches geleistet haben.
Der Name des Gehäuses hat wieder einmal eine Menge Potenzial für eine Menge an Features die seines gleichen sucht.
Und ob sich darin wohl eure Helden (Hardware) in den geräumigen Hallen des Elysium wohlfühlt wird sich zeigen.



*Was ihr so findet?*

Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die Front nsehen, einfach anklicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.


*1.Spezifikationen* 

*2.Impressionen und Technisches* 


Die Verpackung 
Äußerlichkeiten 
Zur Front 
Der Deckel 
Zur Rückseite 
Der Boden 
Die Seitenteile 
*3.Das Zubehör* 


*4.Die inneren Werte* 

Der Innenraum 
Der Mainboardschlitten 
Die Lüfterverteilplatinen 
Die PCI-Slots 
Die Festplatten Montage 
Grafikkartenoption 
Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung 
*5.Das Testsystem* 


*6.Einbau der Hardware* 

Der Laufwerkseinbau 
Der Festplatteneinbau 
Der Mainboardeinbau 
Der Netzteileinbau 
*7.Temperatur und Betriebstest* 

Temperaturtests 
Fazit zur Temperatur 
*8.Resümee* 


*1. Spezifikationen **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*2.Impressionen und Technisches **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

*Die Verpackung **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
Da das Gehäuse eine echte Größe ist, ist die Schachtel dementsprechend auch richtig „Big“ ausgefallen..
Der arme Postbote musste das Teil zum Glück nur von seinem Fahrzeug bis zu mir tragen, den das gute Stück bringt 18kg auf die Waage.
Die Schachtel ist komplett in blau gehalten zusammen mit dem Elysium Motiv in etwa der Schachtelmitte der Front.
Der Schriftzug Elysium strahlt euch förmlich an, da er grafisch sehr schön gestaltet ist.
Weiter unten auf der Front finden wir einige Detailaufnahmen zu eurem neuen Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das Xigmatek-Logo und weitere Logos dürfen nicht fehlen.
Ich hab das für euch natürlich abgelichtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf den beiden Seiten finden wir die verschiedenen Varianten des Elysium, mit oder ohne Sichtfenster und die Frontaluminiumumrandung in schwarz oder silber.
Machen wir die große Schachtel auf, ist das Gehäuse wie immer zwischen zwei Schutzpolsterungen sicher vor Beschädigung geschützt
Auch ist das Gehäuse zusätzlich noch mit einer Schutzfolie überzogen die es vor Verschmutzung schützen soll.


*Äußerlichkeiten **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*
Kommen wir nun zu den Äußerlichkeiten des Xigmatek Elysium.


[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/2997[/HWCLIP]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Zur Front **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Die Front des Xigmatek Elysium ist sehr aufwendig gestaltet und in Szene gesetzt. Sie präsentiert sich uns in einem komplett schwarzen Design.
Als erstes fällt uns wahrscheinlich die Einrahmung der Frontblenden auf; diese besteht aus gebürstetem Aluminium und sieht einfach nur „Hammer“ aus.
Auf der rechten Aluminiumleiste finden wir außerdem unsere Power-LED und die HDD-LED.
Zwischen den beiden Aluminiumleisten finden wir unsere 13 Laufwerksschächte: hier sollte genug Platz sein, um alle eure Laufwerke unterzubringen.
Die Laufwerksschächte sind, wie bei Xigmatek üblich, mit Meshblenden verdeckt, wenn ihr sie nicht in Benutzung habt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch wenn die Front zum Deckel geschlossen aussieht, lässt sich die Front, die nach dem Schnappprinzip funktioniert, super leicht entfernen.
Haben wir das gemacht, springen uns sofort zwei 120mm-Lüfter von Xigmatek’s Blackline-Serie ins Auge. Diese befinden sich an den beiden Festplattenrahmen, die jeweils drei HDD's aufnehmen können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der Deckel **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Auf dem vorderen Teil des Deckels setzt sich das Frontdesign fort und macht einen kleinen Bogen um eurer I/O Panel und die HDD-Dockingstation.
Das I/O Panel, das beim Elysium gut bestückt ausfällt, enthält die folgenden Anschlußmöglichkeiten:

2 x USB 3.0
2 x USB 2.0
1 x Audio-Out
1 x Audio-In,
1 x eSata
einen Resetschalter

Damit eure Anschlüsse nicht einstauben hat Xigmatek diese mit einer ausziehbaren Abdeckung ausgestattet. Diese Option fehlte beim Pantheon, für das kein Staubschutz vorgesehen war.
Hinter dem I/O-Panel finden wir die HDD-Docking-Station. Deren Funktion ist so genial wie simple: hier könnt ihr eine gewöhnliche 3.5“ oder 2.5“ Festplatte als externe Festplatte einsetzen.
So könnt ihr euch einen handelsübliche Festplatte für eure Daten zulegen und ohne viel Schraubarbeit mit der Arbeit beginnen.
Links auf dem Aluminiumrahmen finden wir natürlich noch den Powerschalter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser passt sich dem tollen Aluminiumdesign hervorragend an.
Verlassen wir den Frontbereich mit den Anschlüssen und gehen ein Stück weiter nach hinten. Hier fällt uns eine große Abdeckung mit einem X auf.
Dort können wir sagenhafte drei 140mm oder 120mm Lüfter unterbringen. An Frischluft sollte es also nicht mangeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr fragt euch natürlich, ja toll wie mach ich das Teil jetzt auf?
An der hinteren Seite des Aluminiumbogens am I/O Panel finden wir einen kleinen Schiebeschalter. Mit diesem öffnen oder fixieren wir das Top Panel.

*Zur Rückseite **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Die Rückseite verfügt ebenso wie der Deckel mit zahlreichen Optionen.
Schauen wir uns die Rückseite mal genauer an, finden wir zuerst mal die beiden Netzteilöffnungen.
Ihr könnt im Elysium maximal zwei Netzteile verbauen: eines im oberen Gehäusebereich, ein zweites im unteren. Somit könnt ihr auch die hungrigsten High-End-Systeme mit genügend Saft versorgen.
Außerdem finden wir zehn PCI-Slots für eure Grafikkarten. Das fordert geradezu den Betrieb mit Multi-GPU-Systemen heraus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch für die Wasserkühlfetischisten unter euch, bietet das Elysium an der Rückseite sieben Schlauchöffnungen. Das sollte für eine ordentliche Wasserkühlung mehr als ausreichen.
Wir finden noch einen vorinstallierten 140mm Lüfter, aus der Xigmatek Blackline-Serie. Wahlweise läßt sich auch ein 120mm Lüfter befestigen.
Die Öffnung für eure Peripherie-Ausgänge ist besonders gestaltet: etwas im Gehäuse eingelassen für den normalen ATX-Standard und etwas außerhalb der für größere Boards wie XL-ATX
Wie ihr seht spart Xigmatek auch an der Rückseite nicht mit Features

*Der Boden **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Der Boden des Elysiums erlaubt den Einbau von bis zwei Lüftern: zwei 140mm oder zwei 120mm. Zusätzlich verfügt er über eine Öffnung für den Netzteillüfter.
Das Netzteil wird wie üblich auf vier Gummifüßen gelagert, um Vibrationen nicht an das Gehäuse weiterzureichen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem finden wir noch die vier Füße des Gehäuses. Als Besonderheit liefert Xigmatek hier auch noch vier Rollen mit, damit ihr das 18Kg-Monster besser unter eurem Arbeitstisch manövrieren könnt.

*Die Seitenteile **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Wie alle anderen Teile auch, beeindruckt das Seitenteil durch seine enormen Ausmaße. Ich teste für euch die Version ohne Scheibe.
Ein Seitenteil verfügt über zwei größere Lüfterschlitze oberhalb und unterhalb der 200mm Lüfteröffnung. Der 200mm Lüfter, der vormontiert ist, versorgt eure Teile zusätzlich mit jeder Menge Frischluft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das andere Seitenteil ist fast identisch, jedoch läßt sich hier nur ein 120mm oder 80mm Lüfter anschließen.
Befestigt werden die Seitenteile durch jeweils zwei Thumbscrews.

*3. Das Zubehör **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Natürlich finden wir zum Elysium auch eine kleine Zubehörschachtel im Inneren.
Als erstes fallen uns gleich die vier Rollen auf, damit könnt ihr euren neuen Big-Tower leichter fortbewegen.
Da das Gehäuse schon ohne Hardware stolze 18kg auf die Waage bringt, sind die Rollen wie ein „göttliches Geschenk“
Es findet sich natürlich auch eine kurze Anleitung mit den wichtigsten Handgriffen zur Installation eurer Hardware für euer neues Gehäuse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein wenig „sinnbefreit“ empfinde ich die sage und schreibe „vier“ Kabelbinder bei einem BIG-TOWER. Man könnte zumindest ein Zehnerbündel beilegen, mit vier kommt man in diesem großen Gehäuse sicher nicht weit.
Und natürlich eine Tüte mit diversen Schrauben von den Rollen bis zu euren HDD's.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*4. Die inneren Werte **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Der Innenraum des Elysium wirkt riesig und beherbergt einige sehr coole Features:


[HWCLIP]http://www.hardwareclips.com/video/2996[/HWCLIP] 


*Der Innenraum **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Zuerst fällt der mattschwarz lackierte Innenraum ins Auge: die Qualität der Lackierung setzt sich auch im Inneren fort, einfach super.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Der Mainboardschlitten **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Der Mainboardschlitten wirkt gigantisch gegen den eines normalen Midi-Towers.
Hier haben sowohl XL-ATX- als auch E-ATX Boards jede Menge Platz und lassen so selbst für extrem System keine Wünsche offen. Um ein Beispiel für ein solch riesiges Board zu nennen, das EVGA SR-2.
Die Mainboardabstandshalter sind schon vorinstalliert, so dass ihr gleich mit dem Einbau loslegen könnt.
Auch finden wir im Mainboardschlitten zwölf Kabeldurchführen um eure Kabel richtig nach euren Wünschen verlegen zu können.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die beiden größeren Öffnungen im Mainboardschlitten dienen dazu, um CPU-Kühler mit einer Backplate ohne Ausbau des Mainboards fixieren zu können.

*Die Lüfterverteilerplatinen **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Ein sehr tolles Feature sind außerdem die beiden Lüfterverteilerplatinen: eine befindet sich im oberen Bereich des Mainboardschlittens und eine im unteren. Diese dienen dazu, das ihr eure Lüfterkabel nicht quer durch das Gehäuse zu einem passenden Boardanschluß legen müsst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehen davon, dass das Elysium bei voller Lüfterbestückung 11 Lüfter benutzt, kein normales Board hat so viele Anschlüsse.

*Die PCI Slots **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Die PCI-Slot-Verschlüsse sind auch mit Thumbscrews verschraubt, so dass ihr diese wunderbar öffnen und wieder verschließen könnt.

*Die Festplatten-Montage **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Eure Laufwerke und die beiden Festplattenkäfige werden mit den bekannten Schnellverschraubungen fixiert, das gehst schnell und ohne viel Aufwand.
Bei den Festplatten gibt es noch eine Besonderheit.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Festplattenrahmen mit einem120mm Lüfter bildet eine eigene Einheit, diese kann drei Festplatten Aufnehmen und wird mit den Schnellspannverschlüssen in einem 3.5“ Schacht fixiert.

*Grafikkartenoption **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Eine echte Besonderheit: Es lassen sich Grafikkarten bis zu einer Länge von 45cm installieren – wenn es den selbige gäbe: eine Option für die Zukunft.

*Einsatz einer Wasserkühlung **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Das Thema Wasserkühlungen schneide ich natürlich auch kurz an. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Gehäuse vollkommen wasserkühl-tauglich:
Ihr habt die Möglichkeit, im Deckel einen Trippleradiator einzubauen und am Boden wäre Platz für einen weiteren Dualradiator.
Durch die sieben Schlauchöffnungen auf der Rückseite, hab ihr die Möglichkeit externe Radiatoren zu einzusetzen.
Bei diesem Gehäuse würde es mich selber in den Fingern jucken, wenn ich denn eine Wasserkühlung zum Einbau parat hätte.

*5. Das Testsystem **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Um das Gehäuse mit Inhalt zu füllen, hier eine kleine Tabelle.
Ich gehen davon aus das sich meine Hardware in ihrem neuen göttlichen Zuhause wohl fühlt.
Das Testsystem in Tabellenform




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*6. Der Einbau der Hardware **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Bei der Montage eurer Hardware im Elysium wird es aufgrund des riesigen Platzangebots wohl keine Probleme geben.

*Der Laufwerkseinbau **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Die Front müsst ihr für den Einbau von Laufwerken abnehmen.
Dies geschieht in wenigen Sekunden, da sie das vom Pantheon bekannte Schnappprinzip verwendet, super einfach und bombensicher.
Aber beginnen wir mit den 5.25“ Zoll Laufwerken, für diese habt ihr 6. Ausgänge in der Front zur Verfügung die hinter den anderen verbergen sich die Festplattenkäfige, dazu später mehr.
Die Laufwerke werden mit Schnellspannverschlüssen, fixiert. Auf diesen findet sich der Buchstabe „X“ für Xigmatek. Durch Drehen dieses Buchstabens lassen sich diese Schnellspannverschlüsse öffnen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht nicht nur super aus, sondern geht auch wunderbar von der Hand.

*Der Festplatteneinbau **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Auch bei den Festplatten hat sich Xigmatek nicht lumpen lassen und präsentiert zwei sehr durchdachte Festplattenkäfige.
Jeder der Käfige kann bis zu vier 3.5“ HDD's aufnehmen. Diese sind zudem durch Gummipolster vom Festplattenkäfig abgedämpft um Vibrationen zu vermeiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch bekommt jeder Käfig an der Front einen 120mm Lüfter von Xigmatek's Blackline Lüftern spendiert, um so eure HDD's als auch das gesamte Gehäuse mit genügend Frischluft zu versorgen.

*Der Mainboardeinbau **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Der Einbau des Mainboards geht ebenso schnell wie auch der der Laufwerke.
Es kann lediglich sein, das ihr einige vormontierte Abstandshalter versetzten müsst, je nachdem was ihr für ein Board besitzt.
Ich kann ich euch gleich sagen das normale ATX-Boards im Elysium fast schon winzig und verloren wirken - ein Wahnsinns-Anblick!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Die Kabelverlegung **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Bei den Netzteilen gibt es eine kleine Besonderheit, ihr könnt bis zu zwei ATX-Netzteile im Elysium verbauen. Eines oben und ein unten, oder auch dementsprechend nur eins.
Besonders interessant ist das natürlich für stromhungrige Systeme.
Jedoch müsst ihr beachten das Aufgrund der Höhe des Elysiums eure Netzteilkabel zu kurz sein könnten um sie richtig zu verlegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Besonders wenn das Netzteil am Boden montiert ist, könnte das zu einem Problem werden.
Ist das Netzteil hingegen oben montiert, sind die Kabel meistens ausreichend da der Abstand zum Mainboard geringer ist. Jedoch wirkt es in diesem Fall sehr gequetscht: hier hätte etwas mehr Abstand zum Board gut getan - finde ich.
Auch versperrt ihr euch mit der Netzteilmontage oben einen 140mm Lüfterplatz auf dem Deckel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein weiterer Punkt, der schon verwundert: setzt ihr einen großen CPU-Kühler ein, läßt sich das Seitenteil mit dem 200mm Lüfter nicht mehr schließen.
Allerdings ist deswegen keine Panik angebracht: auch für diesen Fall hat Xigmatek vorgesorgt. Ihr könnt den Lüfter einfach am Deckel oder am Boden anbringen und somit läßt sich das Gehäuse wieder schließen.
Mein kurzes Fazit zum Einbau der Hardware: Durchdacht und Genial.

*7. Temperatur und Betriebstest **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Natürlich fragt ihr euch, was euer neuer Freund an Kühlleistung mitbringt, das möchte ich euch nun in einigen Diagrammen näher bringen.
Die Temperaturtests dauern pro Durchlauf jeweils 30 – 45 Minuten, um ein möglichst eindeutiges Ergebnis zu erzielen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Die Temperaturtests **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Getestet wird im Idle, unter Crysis als Spiel und Prime und Furmark als Extremtest.
Das Elysium tritt gegen das Xigmatek Pantheon an, das schon gut vorgelegt hat.
Getestet werden sowohl Standardlüfterbestückung mit 6V und 12V als auch Vollbestückung mit 6V Und 12V

Hier zeigen sich die Festplattentemperaturen bei Standard-Lüfterbestückung: die Temperaturen ändern sich bei einer Komplettbestückung nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die CPU Temperaturen bei Standardbestückung. Auch hier kann sich das Elysium leicht absetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nun die Temperaturen bei Vollbestückung: auch hier liegt das Elysium vorne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte bei Standardbestückung: auch hier ein leichter Vorteil für das Elysium




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss nun die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte bei Vollbestückung: wie zu erwarten, das Elysium liegt auch hier vorne.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Fazit zum Kühlverhalten **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Das Elysium ist noch einmal kühler als das Pantheon in allen Lebenslagen, somit hätten wir hier einen neuen und größerer „Big-Kühlschrank“ von Xigmatek.
Besonders bei Vollbestückung mit 11 Lüftern eurer Wahl dreht das Elysium die Temperaturen in den Keller.
Ein kleiner Wermutstropfen: Die Lüfter von Xigmatek sind leider im 12V-Betrieb deutlich hörbar. Eine Lüftersteuerung kann hier Abhilfe schaffen. Leider bringt das Elysium von Haus aus keine mit.
Xigmatek's Elysium überzeugt bei der Kühlung vollkommen.

*8. Resümee **Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Das Resümee des Gehäusetests fällt durchgehend positiv aus. Aber der Reihe nach.
Von außen präsentiert es sich in Schwarz und schlichtem aber edlen Design, vor allem die Größe des Gehäuses lässt euch sicher erst mal Bände staunen.
Auf dem Top finden wir von Aluminium umrahmt das Top-Panel mit jeder Menge nützlicher Anschlüsse, besonders die HDD-Dockingstation für die SATA-HDD's finde ich sehr gelungen.
Auch dass die USB und sonstigen Anschlüsse mit einer kleinen Klappe vor Staub geschützt werden können, finde ich vorbildlich.
Schrauben wir das monströse Seitenteil ab, bietet sich ein Blick in die Weiten des Elysiums, und das meine ich ernst: Wie bereits beschrieben, sieht eure High-End-ATX-Platine aus wie ein Micro-ATX im Elysium.
Der Platz und die Aufteilung sind hervorragend umgesetzt.
Lediglich, das die unteren Netzteilfüße nicht für normale ATX-Netzteile geeignet sind, stört etwas, da es zur Hälfte leicht schwebt.
Auch der Einbau wird euch regelrecht Freude bereiten, „Gepfriemel“ wegen Platzmangel gehört der Vergangenheit an. Das betrifft auch das Kabelmanagement.
Auch Leute die ihrer Wasserkühlung ein neues Zuhause spendieren wollen, finden im Elysium einen geeignetes Gehäuse.
Um wie immer bezug auf meinen Titel der Review zunehmen „Der neue Held in Xigmatek's Sagen?.“
Das Gehäuse ist sowohl ein Held der eure Hardware vor der Außenwelt schützt als auch ein echter Ort zum Wohlfühlen für eure Hardware.
Allerdings ist es für Transporte nur bedingt geeignet: es ist schwer und sperrig, für Lanparties ist es eher ungeeignet, da empfehle ich das Pantheon oder das Midgard.
Xigmatek hat es geschafft, sie haben auf das Pantheon noch einen draufgesetzt und ein Gehäuse für fast alle Lebenslagen entwickelt von Gamern bis Enthusiasten.
Ich bin gespannt was wir als nächstes von Xigmatek zu sehen bekommen. Einen besseren Namen wie Elysium hätte Xigmatek wohl nicht nehmen können. Den Gold-Award un den hero-Award hat sich das Gehäuse souverän verdient.

*Ihr wollt nun auch das Elysium wo sich eure Hardware richtig wohl fühlt?*
*Aber klar doch heir gibts die Links.*

*Unter anderem gibt es das Gehäuse bei Caseking*

*Das Xigmatek Elysium bei Caseking*

*Das Xigmatek Elysium in Schwarz mit Scheibe bei Caseking*

*Das Xigmatek Elysium Schwarz/Silber bei Caseking*

*Das Xigmatek Elysium Schwarz/Silber mit Scheibe bei Caseking*

*Das Xigmatek Elysium**in Schwarz beim PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Das Xigmatek Elysium in Schwarz mit Scheibe beim PCGH-Preisvergleich* 

*Das Xigmatek Elysium in Schwarz/Silber beim PCGH-Preisvergleich*

*Das Xigmatel Elysium in Schwarz/Silber mit Scheibe beim PCGH-Presivergleich*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jarafi (18. Juli 2011)

Soo ich wünsche euch ganz viel Spaß beim Lesen 

Ich hoffe die Review gefällt.

Grüße euer Jarafi


----------



## Klegolas (19. Juli 2011)

Super cooler Review.... Hast wirklich Talent, sei es im schreiben oder fotografieren 
Echt weiter so...

Würdest du das Gehäuse persönlich weiterempfehlen?

PS: Hast du den Tower ganz alleine auf die Alpen getragen 

Lg. Klegolas


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

Ist da jetzt nur ein Festplattenkäfig drin oder zwei und wie viele Festplatten kann man verbauen?

Ansonsten super Bilder.


----------



## Jarafi (19. Juli 2011)

Hi Klegolas 

Vielen Dank für dein Lob , freut mich sehr das dir die Review gefällt.

Ich kann es dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen, außer du gehst viel auf Lans dann eher das Pantheon oder Midgard.

PS: Nein ein guter Freund hat mich hoch gefahren , 1200 Höhenmeter mit 18kg stahl überwinden wäre aber sicher gutes Traning.

@quanten

Es sind zwei Festplattenkäfige in denen du jeweils vier Platten montieren kannst.


Grüße

jarafi


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Es sind zwei Festplattenkäfige in denen du jeweils drei Platten montieren kannst.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Ich hab im Netz ein Video gesehen, wo man 4 einbauen konnte, oder gibt es verschiedene Käfige?


----------



## Jarafi (19. Juli 2011)

Nein,sorry ich hatte mich verschirebn es sind vier habs auch schon verbessert .

Also acht HDDs insgesamt , haben Platz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

Alles, klar dann hab ich mich nicht verguckt, danke dir. 

Ach ja, sag mal, hast du auch Bilder mit verbauter Hardware?


----------



## 4711 (19. Juli 2011)

Sehr guter Beitrag zu einem - für mich - der derzeit interessantesten Big Tower überhaupt. Die Ausführung ohne Fenster mit den Aluleisten hat es mir besonders angetan.

Kann hier jemand sagen, wie hoch das Elysium im hinteren Bereich ist? Die bei Caseking angegebenen 663 mm bekomme ich nicht unter oder neben meinen Schreibtisch. Der sich dort befindende Kabelschacht samt Steckerleisten spricht hier dagegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob Caseking das mit Rollen gemessen hat, ansonsten die abmontieren, aber das kann dir Jarafi sicher gleich genau sagen, auf den Millimeter.


----------



## 4711 (19. Juli 2011)

Ich habe Geduld.

Am letzten WE kam meine neue Hardware. Vor lauter Geilheit, habe ich mir  gleich einen Mugen 2 für den 2500K bestellt. Leider steht der ganze  Salat 5 mm über, so dass ich meinen geliebten Colani Tower nicht mehr zu  bekomme.  
Egal, zieht dort halt alte Hardware für ein win9x System ein und ich suche nach nun fast zwanzig Jahren, einen größeren Bruder für den Kleinen. Wegwerfen kann ich den einfach nicht.


----------



## Checkjack (19. Juli 2011)

Tolles Review und vor allem super Bilder. Da bekommt man einen tollen Eindruck von den Größenverhältnissen.
Wäre klasse, wenn du noch gesondert auf eventuelle Staubfilter eingehen könntest (oder hab ich das überlesen ?^^). In den Vids der Vorabversion, so machte es den Eindruck, sahen die noch arg "improvisiert" aus.
Was bei einem Gehäuse in der Preisklasse (und der Größe) inakzeptabel ist, dass große Cpu Lüfter mit dem seitlichen Fan kollidieren. Entweder tiefer anbringen, oder gleich das Gehäuse nen paar cm breiter gestalten.
Denke bei den Ausmaßen und Gewicht, macht das den Bock auch nicht mehr fett. 
Klar könnte man jetzt mit Wasserkühlung oder Kompaktkühler argumentieren, aber ich denke lang nicht jeder, der sich das Ding zulegt, wird so etwas verbauen.
Mit den lauten Lüftern und fehlender Steuerung muss man wohl leben. Andere Hersteller liefern da ebenso wenig und für den Preis bekommt man ja ansich viel Gehäuse (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  ).


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juli 2011)

Ich Danke euch allen für das Lob , freut mich das euch die Review gefällt.

@Checkjack

Danke, ja das mit dem Lüfter war etwas komisch wobei ich finde, das sich der 200mm-Lüfter besser macht als an der Seite, aber wäre natürlich trotzdem nett wenn er noch passen würde.

@47711

Ich hab es kurz nachgemessen es sind 663mm hinten mit Rollen.

@quanten

Die Hardwarebilder sollten im Test sein.

Aber hier noch ein paar im Anhang


----------



## 4711 (20. Juli 2011)

@ Jarafi,

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Sehe gerade auf einem der nach gereichten Fotos, dass die Rollen eher "eingelassen" sind. Weglassen, führt also nicht zu dem von mir erhofften Ergebnis. Muss ich mir also noch etwas anderes ausdenken.


----------



## axxo (20. Juli 2011)

> Ein  weiterer Punkt, der schon verwundert: setzt ihr einen großen CPU-Kühler  ein, läßt sich das Seitenteil mit dem 200mm Lüfter nicht mehr  schließen.
> Allerdings ist deswegen keine  Panik angebracht: auch für diesen Fall hat Xigmatek vorgesorgt. Ihr  könnt den Lüfter einfach am Deckel oder am Boden anbringen und somit  läßt sich das Gehäuse wieder schließen.




Kannst du mir das bitte näher erklären? Meinst du damit, das man den 200mm Lüfter auch "aussen" am Seitenteil montieren kann? Das würde doch optisch total dämlich ausschauen.

Ansonsten tolles Review, hab das Gehäuse gleich bei Erscheinen gekauft und bin auch rundum zufrieden.


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juli 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das bitte näher erklären? Meinst du damit, das man den 200mm Lüfter auch "aussen" am Seitenteil montieren kann? Das würde doch optisch total dämlich ausschauen.
> 
> Ansonsten tolles Review, hab das Gehäuse gleich bei Erscheinen gekauft und bin auch rundum zufrieden.
> [/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


 
Danke , Nein du kannst den Lüfter dann im Gehäuse am Deckel oder am Boden montieren.


----------



## axxo (20. Juli 2011)

Jetzt hast du den Satz noch mal genauso wiederholt, wie er im Review steht 
Wie soll denn der 200mm Lüfter in den Deckel oder Boden passen, bitte mal genau erklären wie du das meinst ?

Edit: ok gerade mal ausprobiert, passt ja tatsächlich, das ist ja richtig Bombe!


----------



## Jarafi (20. Juli 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Jetzt hast du den Satz noch mal genauso wiederholt, wie er im Review steht
> Wie soll denn der 200mm Lüfter in den Deckel oder Boden passen, bitte mal genau erklären wie du das meinst ?
> 
> Edit: ok gerade mal ausprobiert, passt ja tatsächlich, das ist ja richtig Bombe!


 
Jop da amcht er sich auch besser als an der Seite finde ich
Nicht nur was die Kühlung anbelangt


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Juli 2011)

Schade, dass es kein Seitenteil mit Window, aber eben ohne den Lüfter gibt.


----------



## axxo (20. Juli 2011)

Ja das kühlt dann wenigstens die NB wieder bissle runter. Ich hab den Thermalright Silver Arrow verbaut, da geht der Deckel gerade mal so zu, an den Seitenlüfter war da gar nicht mehr zu denken.
Aber jetzt wandert der direkt in den Boden damit er Kaltluft richtung Mainboard pustet. 

Waren bei dir die Kabel auch so knapp für Stromversorgungung vom Mainboard(24pol) und Cpu(8Pol)? Die musste ich leider "oberhalb" verlegen weil ich Angst habe das die Anschlüsse auf dem Board reissen weil die sonst zu sehr unter Druck stehen, werde da wohl mit kleinen Verlängerungen arbeiten müssen.


----------



## andisaw (21. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schade, dass es kein Seitenteil mit Window, aber eben ohne den Lüfter gibt.



es ist sehr einfach den lüfter und das mashgitter abzunehmen ... dann kanst du ganz easy da noch ein acrylglasscheibe deiner wahl setzen ... muss nicht mal kleben einfach mit teasastrips ranmachen  

das der 200er auch in den deckel/Boden passt hätte ich auch nicht gedacht ... echt flexibel das gehäuse


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

andisaw schrieb:


> es ist sehr einfach den lüfter und das mashgitter abzunehmen ... dann kanst du ganz easy da noch ein acrylglasscheibe deiner wahl setzen ... muss nicht mal kleben einfach mit teasastrips ranmachen


 
Ist aber mit Arbeit verbunden. Wenn man das so fertig im Zubehör kaufen kann, wäre das einfacher.


----------



## andisaw (21. Juli 2011)

ich würde schon des bastelspaßes sowas selber machen  ... ich denke nicht, das man dafür länger wie 10 min braucht .. nun ja, mir ist es egal .. mein rechner steht unterm tisch .. da sieht es eh keiner .. und nur für zwei/drei fotos würde ich das auch net machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. Juli 2011)

Ich brauche nicht mal ein Window, da ich eh nie reingucke, bzw. kann, da der Rechner rechts neben den Tisch steht.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Juli 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Ja das kühlt dann wenigstens die NB wieder bissle runter. Ich hab den Thermalright Silver Arrow verbaut, da geht der Deckel gerade mal so zu, an den Seitenlüfter war da gar nicht mehr zu denken.
> Aber jetzt wandert der direkt in den Boden damit er Kaltluft richtung Mainboard pustet.
> 
> Waren bei dir die Kabel auch so knapp für Stromversorgungung vom Mainboard(24pol) und Cpu(8Pol)? Die musste ich leider "oberhalb" verlegen weil ich Angst habe das die Anschlüsse auf dem Board reissen weil die sonst zu sehr unter Druck stehen, werde da wohl mit kleinen Verlängerungen arbeiten müssen.



Bei mir haben die Kabel wunderbar gereicht , hat mich aber auch verwundert.

Das mit der SCheibe wäre echt eine Idee mal sehen , Danke für den coolen Vorschlag.


----------



## andisaw (21. Juli 2011)

bei mir saugen alle lüfter raus (auch die unten) und am seitenteil habe ich den lüfter ausgebaut ... dadurch kommt jetzt der größte teil der frischluft durch das meshgitter im seitenteil ... hat den vorteil, das das bord noch zusätzlich kühler gehalten wird und nicht von unten der ganze staub mit "eingesaugt" wird


----------



## andisaw (21. Juli 2011)

Jarafi schrieb:


> Das mit der SCheibe wäre echt eine Idee mal sehen , Danke für den coolen Vorschlag.



tesa-powerstrips sind leider zu schmal ... an der stelle wo das mesh befestigt ist, ist das metall ca. 1 mm eingestanzt ... kann man aber vielleicht son selbstklebenes klettband nehmen


----------



## axxo (21. Juli 2011)

Meine Idee mit der SSD über der zweiten Tray-Öffnung hat übrigens geklappt, einfach ein Bracket hinterm Tray zum Gegenhalten verschraubt, ist zwar noch bissle wackelig aber ich werd das mit kleinen Schrauben noch fixieren. 

Nun brauch ich nur noch gescheite Sleeve Kabel und 2 Verlängerungen für die Stromanschlüsse vom Motherboard damit das alles gut ausschaut,danach gibts Bilder.

Den 200er hab ich jetzt in den Boden geschraubt, und die USB 3.0 hab ich per Bracket das dem AsRock Mainboard beilag innen verdeckt anschliessen können.


----------



## Jarafi (21. Juli 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Meine Idee mit der SSD über der zweiten Tray-Öffnung hat übrigens geklappt, einfach ein Bracket hinterm Tray zum Gegenhalten verschraubt, ist zwar noch bissle wackelig aber ich werd das mit kleinen Schrauben noch fixieren.
> 
> Nun brauch ich nur noch gescheite Sleeve Kabel und 2 Verlängerungen für die Stromanschlüsse vom Motherboard damit das alles gut ausschaut,danach gibts Bilder.
> 
> Den 200er hab ich jetzt in den Boden geschraubt, und die USB 3.0 hab ich per Bracket das dem AsRock Mainboard beilag innen verdeckt anschliessen können.



Coole Idee , poste doch ein paar Bilder von deiner SSD-Halterung, interessiert mich


----------



## axxo (22. Juli 2011)

Als Halterung kannst du jedes Blech nehmen, das die notwendigen Bohrungen hat, um eine 2,25" Platte festzuschrauben. Einfach das Blech hinter den Tray,SSD davor, und von hinten verschrauben, dadurch presst sich das schon anständig an den Tray ran(extra verschrauben scheint mir aber dennoch sinnvoll für mehr Stabilität)

Wenn alles komplett fertig ist (Kabel gesleevt und anständig verlegt, Grafikkarte verbaut) stell ich Bilder ein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Juli 2011)

Wie sieht es denn mit einer HDD aus?


----------



## axxo (23. Juli 2011)

kannst du auch mit einer 2,5" HDD machen, ist ja das gleiche von den Bohrungen her


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

Ich rede von 3,5 Zoll. 
Was soll ich mit den Mini Dingern, die taugen nichts.


----------



## andisaw (23. Juli 2011)

an denn festplattenkäfigen sind zur lüfterseite hin sone kleine aussparungen mit gewindebohrungen dran ... normal könnte man dort jeweils eine ca. 3x3 cm kleine platte (mit 3 bohrungen)  montieren die rausragt und daran die festplatte ... die breite würde dann exakt stimmen und die platte währe mit 2 schrauben fixirt (kann auch nicht verrutschen) ... allerdinges müsste man sich dann die beiden platten selbstmachen und der lüfter müsste dann auch ab bleiben


----------



## Jarafi (23. Juli 2011)

Man könnte auch aus Aluminium eine kleinen Einschub bauen, wenn man es ganz ordentlich machen möchte, in diesen kommen dann die 2.5 Platten.


----------



## thx2079 (1. August 2011)

Super Review ganz toll gemacht.

 Leider ist  der Tower  Standardmäßig nicht für 420 Radiatoren gemacht  wie beworben  ,man muss etwas herum basteln bevor man das rein bekommt. Ansonsten ist das ein Super Gehäuse mit viel Platz.


----------



## Jarafi (1. August 2011)

Vielen Dank für das Lob


----------

